
Principles of Programming Languages – Graham Hutton [pdf] - doneata
http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~pszgmh/popl.pdf
======
doneata
This is a set of lecture notes compiled for a third-year computer science
course at the University of Nottingham. At a quick glance they seem
surprisingly crisp and readable despite being hand-written and rather
succinct. Probably a more thorough text on the matter is "Semantics with
Applications: A Formal Introduction" [1]. Does anyone have any other
recommendations?

[1]
[http://www.dis.uniroma1.it/~degiacom/CogRobCourse01/NielsonN...](http://www.dis.uniroma1.it/~degiacom/CogRobCourse01/NielsonNielson.ps)

